# Very good alternate to sand bag weights.



## benhasajeep (Jul 15, 2009)

Jerry's post on the DIY sand bags reminded me of another trick that I use that is not as expensive as store bought sand bags. I have sand bags that I bought years ago. Then I realized I could buy wrist and ankle weights for less than the empty bags sold at the photo stores.

The ankle and wrist weights come with velcro and are very easy to attach to stands, tripods, or boom arms. And they are inexpensive and you don't have to load them with sand. The DIY sand bags are most likely the cheapest. But for those who don't have a sewing machine or know someone willing to take the time for them. The wrist and ankle weights work great. And are a fairly inexpensive alternative to the over priced sand bags sold at the photo stores. :thumbup:

Plus they are multi use. Could actually use them for exercise, or a good door stop. :mrgreen:


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Or a good blackjack. That is really a good idea, I have just always hung my bag off them, which seems to work.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a good idea, and there are also fillable wrist/ankle weights out there for those who travel and don't want sand weighing down their luggage (or worse, have the bag break and sand getting everywhere!).


----------



## Bravotwofive (Jul 20, 2009)

I have always made my own sandbags. Word of caution if you use sand bags that are not "fill as you go", Don't use sand. At least not above your camera. I have several that I use for the tripod that in fact do contain sand. I have a couple of smaller ones that I use on the camera or lens, and I have filled them with lead shot or copper BB's.


----------

